# In-laws and their dogs



## september_sky (May 17, 2018)

So, my husband and I have a 3 year old and one month old twins. We are currently living in a very small house, so we’ve been looking to buy something bigger so our kids can have more space. We finally found the right house and we put in an offer, which the owner accepted. We will be moving into the house in a few weeks. This is a $200,000 house and is way nicer than any house we have ever had, so I’d like to keep it that way. I am just a little concerned about my in-laws dogs. My father in law and brother in law each have a dog, and they are both fairly large dogs. They like to take them with them pretty much everywhere they go. So, anytime they come over to visit, their dogs are with them. They let them run into our house, sit on our furniture (a brand new leather couch), etc. I wasn’t too thrilled about this but I didn’t say anything to them or my husband because I figured my husband would just get defensive and I didn’t feel like arguing. However, when we move into our new house, I won’t be able to allow it. 

I went ahead and brought it up to my husband today, just so we would be on the same page. I told him that I don’t want to risk them scratching up the hardwood floors or damaging something. It’s too nice of a house. Plus, I was a bit bothered by the fact that they seem to think it’s ok to just let their dogs run inside without even asking if it’s ok. If I was a guest at someone’s house, I don’t see myself doing that. It just seems a bit rude. We do have 3 cats and a small chihuahua mix, so maybe they just assumed that because we have pets, we would be ok with it. But, I still set rules even for my own pets. Like, no animals are allowed in the bedrooms. I do not allow my dog to lay on my new couches, he has to lay in his dog bed when he’s inside. He also goes in his crate at night because he can’t be trusted not to make a mess if he’s left unsupervised. My husband tried to take the blame and say it was his fault that their dogs came inside because he didn’t think I had a problem with it, so that’s why he allowed it. But as far as I know, his dad/brother never even asked if the dogs could come in. They just assumed it would be fine. That’s the part that seems a bit rude to me. I don’t have a problem with his family visiting but they need to respect our home. 

My husband reluctantly agreed to not letting the dogs come inside of our new house but then came back and said “well what about the garage? Can they come in the garage? I’m just trying to figure out something so I don’t have to tell them to just not come over if they have their dogs”. But i never said they can’t come over if they have their dogs. All I’m saying is they need to be left outside if they’re with them. If they don’t want to leave them outside when they visit, they need to leave them at home. Having them go into the garage isn’t as big of a deal to me as having them in other parts of the house, but ideally I’d prefer for them to not come in any part of the house, period. I dont want to have to worry about them getting into something in the garage, plus it’s more pet hair for me to clean up. I vacuum daily as it is. I’m just wondering, Should I compromise and say they can come in the garage? I just honestly don’t see why they can’t leave the dogs at their house if they’re going to visit, or at least keep them outside.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Tough one because you have cats and a small dogs. Cats shed a bunch so I don't see you truly being concerned about pet hair.

I think it depends on the pet. We have never liked pets in our house. But our daughter now has a dog and we love having it come over. It is very well behaved though. Never barks. Never goes on the furniture. Does shed though, but we are OK with that. 

My sister in law has a dog from hell. It jumps on everyone. Barks whenever the doorbell rings. Has bit a few people. It also runs around and could easily scratch the hardwood. We don't want it in our house. We have made that known and so now they never visit and it has become an issue between my wife and her sister.

No real advice. Just a tough situation.


----------



## september_sky (May 17, 2018)

SadSamIAm said:


> Tough one because you have cats and a small dogs. Cats shed a bunch so I don't see you truly being concerned about pet hair.
> 
> I think it depends on the pet. We have never liked pets in our house. But our daughter now has a dog and we love having it come over. It is very well behaved though. Never barks. Never goes on the furniture. Does shed though, but we are OK with that.
> 
> ...


Well, as far as the dogs, they have never bitten anyone and they don’t really bark much. Although one of them does make me a bit nervous around my 3 year old. I just don’t want my new house to get damaged and considering their size, I’m afraid they could easily scratch or damage things without even trying to. And the fact that they don’t even ask if their dogs can come inside just kind of rubs me the wrong way. The reason I brought up the pet hair is because pet hair actually drives me nuts. Because I do have 3 cats, I find myself vacuuming everyday and I get so sick of it. My only point was that more animals in the house equals more pet hair, and I have enough hair to clean up as it is. Even if they leave the dogs outside, I’d feel better if they kept them tied to something while they visited or they could leave them in the car with the windows cracked open. They don’t ever do this though, they always let them run free. And I have no idea what my new neighbors will be like but if they don’t have pets, they might not be too crazy about having strange dogs running around in their yard. My husband just looks at it like oh well, if the neighbors complain, what are they going to do? But I don’t think it works that way. I’m pretty sure there are laws about that kind of thing.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

How far away from you do they live?


----------



## september_sky (May 17, 2018)

Maybe 10-15 min away


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

september_sky said:


> Maybe 10-15 min away


As a dog owner, that sounds pretty workable, leave the dogs at home. 

There are people I basically don't visit b/c they don't want my dog in their house and it's too far to leave the dog while I visit.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I would ask them to leave their dogs at home because I wouldn't like extra pets in my home. You just bought a new house surely they will understand!!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

september_sky said:


> Maybe 10-15 min away


Then there is no reason for them to bring the dogs at all. Honestly I wouldn’t give a reason like you don’t want your wood floors scratched. That opens it up for arguments that they don’t scratch our floors at home, blah blah blah. Just say “we would appreciate it if you left the dog at home from now on”. IF your husband feels the need for an excuse use the fact that you have newborns and the cats get crazy for days when other dogs are at the house. Don’t even open the garage as an alternative because it will lead to them being in the house or passing off a new neighbor. 

I don’t get who these people are that bring their dogs everywhere. Like when you see them on the news left in a hot car while they were shopping. Why are they out with you in the first place? I don’t get it. 

I have a big dog. He is wonderful and behaved. And I assume he is not welcome anywhere but here.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Absolute dog lover here, we have four beautiful dogs, they are house trained, sleep on the bed, gorgeous, beautiful dogs.

We wouldn't dream of rocking up at someone's house with them! The exception being my Mum, lol - if we do she's like "Where are the dogs?" rofl.

If one of them, usually our old boy is ill or whatever, we always ask if we can bring him with us. I don't like it either when people come here with their dogs without asking, only because we have horrible neighbours and it just makes it stressful.

Some people have no bloody respect for other people's homes.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Your house your rules. It shouldn't matter if you have hundreds of cats or dogs you get to decide who and what comes in your house. I'd get a couple of chains staked in the ground and when they come over let them know that they are there so they can chain up their dogs when they come over. I'm betting you'll see way less of them. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

